# Thanksgiving in CO



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll be in CO for a few days over Thanskgiving and was hoping to get in a ride or two. I’ll be in Henderson, which is about a 30 minute drive from both Denver and Boulder. 

Can anyone recommend a shop where I can rent a ride? 

Also, I am not an experienced climber but would love to take in a climb or two – nothing too crazy. 

And…what about the weather? Is riding in CO at that time of year unwise? Any clubs I can contact about a group ride?

Any suggestions are very appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

You cant count on it (its weather) but last year over Turkey weekend it was nearly 60 degrees and sunny in Boulder. Its not unusual to have a fair amount of sun and warm temps during that time. Warm as in at least 40s during the day, and I think it was almost 70 a few years back.

The sun heats you up well, so you will be able to ride in shorts in 40's in the afternoon here, unless there is a real biting cold, or its overcast. But, its usually sunny here in fall and winter, so you should be able to count on at least one day of sunny riding during that time.

Cant help with recommending a place to ride up in the hills. I stay on the plains for fall/winter riding. I'm also not sure about a shop to rent from.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Rent a bike at University Bicycles in Boulder and then ride up to Lefthand Canyon. Weather is highly variable, but as you go up in altitude the weather is typically colder and can change in an instant.

Rentals | University Bicycles


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PDex said:


> Rent a bike at University Bicycles in Boulder and then ride up to Lefthand Canyon. Weather is highly variable, but as you go up in altitude the weather is typically colder and can change in an instant.
> 
> Rentals | University Bicycles


Thanks. Just spent a few minutes on the Google looking at info about Lefthand Canyon and it looks perfect – lots of varying routes with different levels that I can choose from. Makes me want to extend my trip. Oh Ahhhrchie…I’m so excited!

You Coloridians (?) have it pretty sweet. 

Thanks again.


----------



## rapwithtom (Oct 24, 2005)

If by "climbing" you meant rock (wrong forum I know) call Neptunes, ask them for a guide or two to call, and spend a day on the flatirons. Really easy climbing, but spectacular and unique and fun for experts and beginners alike.

As for riding up LeftHand, well if we're all lucky then the weather will be good enough, but there's a strong chance it will be very cold at altitude.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

BostonG said:


> Any clubs I can contact about a group ride?
> Any suggestions are very appreciated.Thanks.


 I live in Brighton, just North of Henderson a few miles . I ride with Louisville cyclery every Saturday at 10 am and there will be a club ride leaving the shop Thanksgiving morning at 10 as well. It's about a 30 minute drive from Henderson so not bad. This can be a very hard or moderate ride depending on who shows up. If it's just 3's and 4's then it's OK but if some of the pro women and masters men sit in it really hurts.
Like Everyone said Left-hand can be a dice-roll on temp. but at least it's fairly well sheltered when the wind blows at 50mph like it has the last 2 days. They sand the roads here over the winter so watch out for loose patches on the way down. I wouldn't recommend bombing the downhill at 40mph this time of year.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

There's lots of good, sunny riding in the winter here. Bring layers. 

I would not ride up Left Hand or any other canyon this time of year. As mentioned by others, it'll be very gravelly and sandy. Also, even if it's warm enough to ride up the canyon a significant ways, unless you're god's gift to climbing and riding really, really within yourself and slow, you'll sweat and won't be so happy riding 15 miles + downhill as you freeze. 

If it's really windy, like it can be this time of year, you can ride from near Hendeson along the South Platte River and Clear Creek trails, which are more protected from the wind than the lovely empty county roads.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

draganM said:


> This can be a very hard or moderate ride depending on who shows up. If it's just 3's and 4's then it's OK but if some of the pro women and masters men sit in it really hurts.


Yeah right, I may be OK with some Cat 4’s here but a Colorado Cat 4 is probably more like a Cat 1 where I live

I’m sure I’d need to refer to my queue sheet after the warm up – it would be me and the crickets. 




Pablo said:


> I would not ride up Left Hand or any other canyon this time of year. As mentioned by others, it'll be very gravelly and sandy. Also, even if it's warm enough to ride up the canyon a significant ways, unless you're god's gift to climbing and riding really, really within yourself and slow, you'll sweat and won't be so happy riding 15 miles + downhill as you freeze.


Hmmm...sounds like I may need to rethink the canyon ride then. I guess I'll try to have a couple options and see what the weather is like when the time gets closer. I'm certainly not go's gift to anything - including climbing.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Will you have a kid with you? Tom Danielson is riding with kids on Thanksgiving morning. 

Tommy D's Thanksgiving Ride for Juniors


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

BostonG said:


> I’m sure I’d need to refer to my queue sheet after the warm up – it would be me and the crickets.


 LOL, I've been there many times. I went back to racing this year though so I knew every ass-kicking I got on the club ride meant the next race would go better for me. It's not an unfriendly ride though, usually a "no cannibalism" rule applies for the first 15 to 20 miles then it's just you, the bike, and how much acid you can store in your legs


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PDex said:


> Will you have a kid with you? Tom Danielson is riding with kids on Thanksgiving morning.
> 
> Tommy D's Thanksgiving Ride for Juniors


Sounds awesome. My boy is 4 yrs old though so he's not quite there yet. 

That Tommy D guy though...I mean, I'm small too but somebody get him a muffin! 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

The Nelson Loop is a fun warm up lap or a great hour ride. roughly 23 miles depending on where you start from. I usually start and finish at Boulder Cycle Sport North store. 

Tommy isn't that small, the picture makes him look like a refugee.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

I lived in Boulder for 7 years and concur with what most others have said. 

Two points. The wind can be really bad. Usually the warmer it is, the windier. As the wind seems to dive down off the foothills and/or funnel down the canyons, the father east you ride, the less windy. 

Riding the canyons in the winter is usually not a problem if you are smart and pick the right day. It can easily be sunny and 55 in Boulder and blizzarding on peak to peak. You could probably check out the webcam at Eldora to give you an idea of the weather at 9k ft before you leave. Make sure not to overheat, IOW you'll probably have everything unzipped on the way up, and bring a hat (winter hat) for the way down. You will get chilled no matter what, but having trained in Boulder for 7 winters, I never found it too, too bad, as long as it was sunny and in the 40s-50s in Boulder.

Have fun!


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Although my cycling experience is pretty limited, I've lived in CO for 25 years and I've seen the worst this state can dish out weather-wise at this time of year. Along with what others have said, it's quite possible that the weather will drop a big ol' deuce on you. There have been plenty of times when the day dawns clear, temps get up to 70, but by dinner time we've got snow measured in feet on the ground. It happens. Late fall/early winter storms can be some of worst we'll see in a given year.

It can be light rain in downtown Denver where I work and Boulder will be getting pounded with snow.

If the weather turns to what we call an "up-slope" condition areas close to the foothills, like Boulder, Golden and Morrison get hit hard for extended periods.

That's not to say you should leave the bike home. It's meant to impart a sense of importance about watching the weather and respecting it. Things can go to hell in a handbag real fast and in a big way. So if the sky clouds over, the wind starts coming from the east and temp starts falling, turn around and head for the barn. Fast.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Samadhi said:


> It can be light rain in downtown Denver where I work and Boulder will be getting pounded with snow.


Alternatively, it can be dry in Boulder and along the foothills, and be snowing to the east.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Pablo said:


> Alternatively, it can be dry in Boulder and along the foothills, and be snowing to the east.


Nobody cares about Kansas.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

hate to ruin all the dooms-day predictions but TG day is supposed to be 63, warm and sunny. Can't wait to do a pre-emptive strike against all that turkey and gravy 
Today was nice too although a little on the cold side. Saw the Sonic boom racing team and Real D Amgen guys out there too. God forbid anyone gain a pound before the first time-trial in March


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Nobody cares about Kansas.


Carry on my wayward son ...


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

draganM said:


> hate to ruin all the dooms-day predictions but TG day is supposed to be 63, warm and sunny. Can't wait to do a pre-emptive strike against all that turkey and gravy
> Today was nice too although a little on the cold side. Saw the Sonic boom racing team and Real D Amgen guys out there too. God forbid anyone gain a pound before the first time-trial in March


I would be really nice if we have a day or two in the 60s before TG. It'll make the morning a bit more comfortable. I'm thinking about a morning ride from Ruby Hill to Chatfield and back.

Yes it was nice yesterday, but as you say a bit chilly. Still plenty nice for a ride though.


----------



## coburns (Nov 23, 2011)

BLACK FRIDAY...post Thanksgiving ride at Adventure Cycling may be worth checking out if you are in southeast Denver.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks like we're gonna get some rideable weather; 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 39.78°N and Longitude 104.88°W (Elev. 5278 ft)


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

coburns said:


> BLACK FRIDAY...post Thanksgiving ride at Adventure Cycling may be worth checking out if you are in southeast Denver.


 I think it's called Black Friday because you might get killed riding that day and sharing the road with every Psychotic Christmas shopper out there.


----------



## coburns (Nov 23, 2011)

The roads for this ride tend to stay away from cherry creek, park meadows, and certainly the ikea madness...Hope to see you on the ride if you are free.


----------

